# Cd Stuck in drive??!!!



## Skin1301 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello again everyone,
OK a friend of mine has just bought a Apple iBook G4, she has tried to put in a cd into the drive (no tray just a slot) and now she cannot get it out,
The CD turns out to be an old CD-R with some music on, most probably very scratched to.
The iBook wont let her remove the CD and it looks as though the drive is constantly trying to read the disc.
Thanks in advance for any ideas or solutions.
Skin


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

hold the key uppermost right on keyboard AND hold down trackpad button during startup to eject a cd or dvd under duress


----------

